
My New Song - lambyadams
Hi, I have just created a song called &#x27;I&#x27;m Your Guy&#x27;. It has got that vintage rock sound to it and I would really appreciate it if you could head over to YouTube and check it out and share it etc. 
 https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=9ehcQ61q1dY
======
bifrost
I'm not sure if its a production quality issue or what but your timing and
tone is off. Might wanna re-record this.

